# Java-Program im Hintergrund laufen lassen?!



## Schmidi (1. März 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen 

Also mein Problem sieht wie folgt aus:

Ich möchte einfach einen KlickOMeter(zählt jeden mouse klick) programmieren doch wenn ich nicht in das Frame drücke wird das Mouse Event nicht ausgelöst das es zählt..  . Ist es möglich das die Events ausgelöst werden auch wenn ich am desktop was klicke?


----------



## Schmidi (1. März 2007)

help pls >_>


----------



## tobias_petry (2. März 2007)

Threads heisst das Stichwort


----------



## Laocoon (3. März 2007)

tobias_petry hat gesagt.:


> Threads heisst das Stichwort



Ich glaube das war nicht die frage, sondern eher, wie man ein ganzen Java Programm in den Hintergrund legt, und es trotzdem noch Events mit bekommt. 

Ich fürchte, dass das mit Java eigenen Mitteln immer noch nicht realisierbar ist. Das Stichwort heißt "Hooks". Dieser Thread sollte eigentlich einiges zu dem Thema beschreiben. 



> help pls >_>


Ich kann mir denken, dass dir das Thema unter den Nägeln brennt. Aber solche Posts führen in der Regel eher dazu, dass deine Frage ignoriert wird.

Grüße 
Daniel


----------

